# Anyone use live plants?



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I wanted to know if anyone here uses live plants in their aquarium. I am thinking about getting a new tank and wanted to know how difficult it is to keep a tank fully of live plants. If people have sugestions on what plants to put in I would really like to know. BTW, I think I am going to setup a 72 gallon w/ an 8" Rhom.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

think you could pull off a 10 incher in that aquarium?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Live plant are HUGE, really good at keeping your tank clean and keeping all the levels in check...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

when i set up my new tank next week i'm going for live plants too.
i have used them before with cichlids but they uprooted them all the time so i went back to fake.
i should be ok with p's though
dixon


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

sword plants seem to do the best with piranhas


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the best plant i use for Ps is the grassy kind. the roots often make runners (new grass) and it will spread very fast if you have good lights. plus the Ps will take a bite or so which is good anyways.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Birdman said:


> sword plants seem to do the best with piranhas


 Not only are they good, but they are found in thewir natural habitat.







Also, most plants are also good for your tank for oxygen/CO2 exchange. Check out ther polant section and see which you'd be interested for your tank. Goiod [email protected]!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the only problem youll face with a sword plant, is if you have excellent lighting and co2, it will grow out your tank if you have a short tank, they can reach over 2 feet easily.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had a pretty hard time keeping lots of live plants rooted in my tank. I have a somewhat well stocked tank though so that maybe the problem I have. Rocks and bogwood always work well!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi there...
my advice is to try Amazon Swords,Anubias and "grass".If you want also plants that can grow on wood try Java moss or Riccia.These are all hard plants and they don't need special care.But for better planting you 
will need for sure Special lamps and CO2.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Put the pots in the hole of a rock and bury the rock in your substrate, I think Croz used this method to keep his plants rooted.


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Watersprite is a good plant for floating with your P's.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

java fern all the way they grow huge without you even needing to do anything and they grow in low light


----------

